# 2015 Cyps from MD



## JasonG (May 7, 2015)

First couple outdoor Cyps in my garden starting to open up



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2015)

Looking good. Congrats on wintering them over and getting them to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PotomacV (May 9, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## JasonG (May 9, 2015)

Adding another 
Cypripedium parviflorum var. makasin













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------

